# Where I work (WARNING- PICTURE HEAVY)



## Kazzy (May 30, 2008)

Took pictures all day for our website, and wanted to share a few (ha) with you guys. 

Iguanas





















Rose Hair Tarantula (I want this spider...)




















Hybrid Rat Snake




















Our breeder female Albino Burmese Python
















One of our Albino Lavender Retics












Banana King Snake (NOT happy)




























Yellow Anaconda 




Baby Bearded Dragons
























Mali Uros
















Baby Nile Monitor (this is the same one I rehabilitated) 
















Our 16ft Green Anaconda












Female Dumerils Boa 




























Baby Albino Ball Python (I want this girl sooooo bad!)
















Our Adult Male Bearded Dragon (such a little attitude on this one...lol)








Green Patternless Burmese Python (I want this girl too)












Gerbils
(day old babies)




(dad)




(mom)




Their last litter (took them out not two days ago and she had this new litter! wow...)




Chinchilla




Rabbits (ours are SUPER friendly!)












(this guy LOVES attention...)




The cutest Chuckwalla EVER
















The Gila Monsters (these guys are just too cool to work with)




























Molly, the Red Lore Amazon (she had the camera string the whole time...lol)
























Misc. Saltwater




















Misc. Freshwater


----------



## VARNYARD (May 30, 2008)

Very cool pics, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## angelrose (May 30, 2008)

awesome, awesome pics :!: I really enjoyed looking at them.
I'll have a couple questions later.


----------



## Kazzy (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, and no problem at all!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 30, 2008)

Kazzy said:


> One of our Albino Lavender Retics


Awesome pics!! That Retic is stunning!! Unfortunately so is it's bite! :mrgreen:


----------



## ZEKE (May 30, 2008)

wow awesome animals! where do you work?

i want a gila monster sooooo badly. your so lucky that you get to work with one.


----------



## Lexi (May 30, 2008)

the Chuck is so cool!!! very nice pics!


----------



## Azaleah (May 30, 2008)

I am still so jealous that you get to work with gila monsters like that! They are just such amazing creatures.

And those profile shots of the dumerils boa are stunning.


----------



## DZLife (May 30, 2008)

I WANT THAT ALBINO!!!!!! It's my b-day on the 22nd, and I haven't gotten any gifts or had any parties since I turned 14


----------



## Kazzy (May 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
angelrose, ask away.
Dave, yeah...their bites are quite...stunning, lol! That one hasn't gotten me...yet...but he sure has tried!
Zeke, I work at Extreme Pets in TN. We actually have a paid of Gilas. We'll be breeding them sometime this year, or the beginning of next year. 
Dz, wow! That's crazy. I want that albino too. They are just SO pretty.


----------



## leoares27 (May 30, 2008)

lmao....that banana...too funny! Your pics were awesome!! Thanks\


----------



## Kazzy (May 30, 2008)

lol I know...crazy little thing. Thanks!!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 30, 2008)

We are taking some of the larger snakes outside today for pics...so be expecting to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 30, 2008)

gila are the best


----------



## chriz (May 30, 2008)

is the snake a cross with 4 line yellow ratsnake*bairds ratsnake
or is it everglades* 4line what ever it is i want . missus taking me rep shop next wk as bday mon n she treating oh what 2 get i dont know what i want she wont let me have the red phase blue tongue skink i like


----------



## PinkPunisher (May 30, 2008)

Thats SO not fair!!! I can't believe you get to work with Gila's!! I LOVE those little buggers and also the yellow conda soooooo jealous 8) 

Are those bunnies anyones food?  Just teasing. 

Spencer


----------



## dorton (May 30, 2008)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mike (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I love gilas. Rose hairs are great spiders.


----------



## Kazzy (May 31, 2008)

Don't know what cross on the rat snake.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

ok Kazzy, first I have to tell you that I would love to work with you (def. not alone) lol.

I just got a burmese python this past Wed. he is about 3 ft. when I picked him up the guy just picked him up and handed him to me and then told me he just ate ! he feeds on f/t mice.
well ...I got tagged 3 quick times; not bites just hits. oh and there were many people around also  .

since then I have been in his house cleaning, changing water ...etc. he's good.

can you tell me how you handle those big, beautiful snakes ?


----------



## Kazzy (May 31, 2008)

Burmese tend to be pretty calm snakes. Easily tamed. Ours are total sweethearts. Just continue what you are doing and hold him often. Good luck! Burmese are AWESOME snakes.


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Yea burmese are my favorite kind of snake to keep. I had to rehome my male albino before I moved and it really broke my heart. I can't wait to get a bigger place so I can own one again.


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

I was told to get a t-shirt that I wore and put it in with him. put it over my hand and most of my arm so he would know my scent.
well, I gave it a try this a.m. and let's just say my arm looks like something a rat gnawed on. 9 hits and 1 bite. it's not bad rather have him do it now then when he is bigger. (very strong snake for being only about 3 ft).

since I just got him Wednesday night ...I thought to myself I should wait about 2 weeks to let him get used to his home first and let him just watch me for a while. I'm positive he can smell me that way.

what was the size of your burmese when you got him :?: and how long did you wait to handle him :?:


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Angelrose, I assume you are talking to me, but if not I will answer anyway.

My first burm I got as a baby... around 2 feet long. He didn't live very long because he had mites when I bought him that spread rapidly and during treatment he passed on. It was really hard for me because I worked so hard with him to kill those buggers, but they took him away from me. He was an amazingly calm snake and never struck, hissed or bit at me at all. 

Then I found someone who was selling an 8 foot long male that I picked up. That's the burm I was talking about earlier. I got him at about 8 feet long, sold him at about 10-11 feet long. He was tame from day one. At first he was hesistant with me, but after a few weeks every time I came into the room he would dance up on the glass to come out and play. Literally, I would open the top and he would slither out onto my shoulders. I still have a picture of him and I from the first month I had him. This was when he was still around 8 feet. I had him for about 2 years and then had to sell him because I was moving into a smaller apartment, and my mom only let me keep my boa and my savannah monitor, because she didn't mind them as much. The savannah monitor died shortly after I moved out (I was a complete mess about it) and the boa is still alive and thriving. I then started getting animals at my apartment, and was hiding them at first, but then asked my landlord if they were ok, and she has no problem with them. I am moving in a few weeks and my new landlord has no problem with them either. Its really nice to see people are warming up to reptiles.

Wow sorry for the rant, but here is an old picture of me and my burm, Aiden (wow I look SO young!)


----------



## Lexi (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! beautiful snake.. I have never ownd a larger snake myself, but will one day.


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Lexi said:


> Very nice! beautiful snake.. I have never ownd a larger snake myself, but will one day.



They are SO worth it. Expensive to feed, but they are just amazing creatures. If you can handle Tegus, you can handle big snakes any day.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

i like them but they get to big for me


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Angelrose, I assume you are talking to me, but if not I will answer anyway.
> 
> My first burm I got as a baby... around 2 feet long. He didn't live very long because he had mites when I bought him that spread rapidly and during treatment he passed on. It was really hard for me because I worked so hard with him to kill those buggers, but they took him away from me. He was an amazingly calm snake and never struck, hissed or bit at me at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveDragon (May 31, 2008)

Azaleah - They just put out a bunch of Columbian/Peruvian cross RTB's at All Pets in Wallingford. Most of them have BCI saddles but BCC tails. Some have some peeks on the saddles. The sister to the Suriname we bought is next to them.


----------

